# If you had to ditch one of these Mahler cycles, which would you choose and why?



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Bernstein (DG)
Bernstein (Sony)
Bertini
Tennstedt
Chailly

Sorry about the duplication (i.e. the poll choices being in this post as well) - I haven't done a poll before and wasn't sure what to do


----------



## Ralphus (Nov 13, 2016)

Tennstedt mostly because there are excellent live releases from him that I prefer to his studio set. Some of the live Tennstedt discs are utterly superb. I find the Chailly mixed. I wouldn't want to be without either Bernstein cycle or the exemplary Bertini.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Chailly , never liked his approach .


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I would say Tennstedt just because his Studio cycle wasn't the best. His live recordings were often much, much better than the studio counterparts. Chailly would be next. His cycle is in great modern sound and overall it's successful, but Bertini is better for interpretations. Both Bernstein cycles are required to me.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Went with Chailly... his take on the fourth is too "literal" (it's strict, unemotional, no "risks" taken). His sixth symphony last movement is kind of a mess as well. And the ninth is kind of sloppy.

But Bertini's interpretation of the first and third makes him a close second... Third would be Bernstein DG, then Tennstedt, then Bernstein Sony... That one's probably my favorite Mahler Cycle (other than Abbado or Solti).


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I'd ditch Bertini. Bernstein & Tennstedt are both excellent Mahler conductors and Chailly, occasionally so.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Chailly the meddler. He hears things I don't.


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

hpowders said:


> I'd ditch Bertini. Bernstein & Tennstedt are both excellent Mahler conductors and Chailly, occasionally so.


I wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Vaneyes said:


> Chailly the meddler. He hears things I don't.


Spot one Vaneyes.:tiphat:


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

It was a toss-up between Tennstedt and Bernstein (Sony) for me but I went with Tennstedt, although I like parts (not all) of these sets. I really like Bertini. Really consistent set.


----------

